
How Google+ Affected Social Shares and +1 Adoption Rates - joshuacc
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/plus-one-adoption-rates-and-social-sharing-statistics
======
nextparadigms
One or two of the charts show Facebook shares have been cut in half after
Google+ launch. This goes to show how important the "early adopter" crowd is
for any service or product, and Facebook is losing that crowd to Google+.

